# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Sleep paralysis, My body vibrates....

## TheMoon

Alot of the times when i wake up in the middle of the night, i go pee, go lay back down. My body goes into SP, but it vibrates in a way which "Annoys" me, or just doesn't feel right.

I know that SP is a key to being able to lucid dream, because when my body Paralyzes itself i know that if i relax and goto the center of my mind, I lose any feeling of my body, and i start seeing images with my eyes close. Which i can control for the most part. But i don't always try to control them, i normally let them happen. But i still participate.

So my point of this thread. When the vibrating happens, should i just ignore it, or should i get up and stay awake a little bit longer, and then try laying down again and going into my dreams?

Anyone have this same problem and found ways around it?

I would be able to lucid dream a lot more, if i didn't have that weird vibration when my body goes into SP.

It feels like my heart is beating out of rhythm so that bothers me a lot.

Normally when it happens i'm still half asleep but still awake enough to know whats going on.

----------


## seeker28

I suspect that you are so aware of SP because of the head injury you mentioned in your introduction post.  Most people only feel SP if they are sleep deprived or are trying to feel it on purpose.

Unfortunatly there isn't much you can do about SP other than get through it.  It may be a comfort to know that the sensation of vibtations and your heart beating out of rythm aren't reflections of what is actually happening in your body.  Your heart is beating normally and your body is laying still in bed.  If you do get up chances are you are just putting it off and it will happen again when you come back to bed, unless for some reason you loose consciousness before the SP the next time.

I suggest trying to make sure that you get enough sleep.  This might help reduce how often you are aware of SP.  If it is really bothersome, you can always go see a doctor.

----------


## TheMoon

> I suspect that you are so aware of SP because of the head injury you mentioned in your introduction post.  Most people only feel SP if they are sleep deprived or are trying to feel it on purpose.
> 
> Unfortunatly there isn't much you can do about SP other than get through it.  It may be a comfort to know that the sensation of vibtations and your heart beating out of rythm aren't reflections of what is actually happening in your body.  Your heart is beating normally and your body is laying still in bed.  If you do get up chances are you are just putting it off and it will happen again when you come back to bed, unless for some reason you loose consciousness before the SP the next time.
> 
> I suggest trying to make sure that you get enough sleep.  This might help reduce how often you are aware of SP.  If it is really bothersome, you can always go see a doctor.



Yeah going into SP has nothing to do with not getting enough sleep or wanting it. At least for me. It happens automatically without me trying to have it.

Its not that it, itself is bothersome, its the fact that i don't know if i'm dieing or not lol. But if you say that everything okay and i have nothing to worry about, then i will take your word for it and just deal with it the next time it happens.

It doesn't happen all the time, it just happens once in a while, and i know i can use it to lucid dream, but it just feels so weird... heh

well thank you for the reply.

----------


## Advantageous Noodle

I've been trying to get this to happen for the past week with absolutely ass-all result. I wish we could trade my horrible success rate for your middle-of-the-night annoyances.

----------


## TheMoon

> I've been trying to get this to happen for the past week with absolutely ass-all result. I wish we could trade my horrible success rate for your middle-of-the-night annoyances.



hehe, its only a annoyance when i get the shakes.

Not all the time my body shakes/vibrates.

A lot of the times its just me not being able to move unless i put ALOT of effort into it.

I kind feel bad now in fact. It seems a lot of people here can just go into SP or lucid dream. yet i've been doing it my whole life without and effort :-\

But well, at least i have the real life experience in this to help people out  :smiley: 

That's good thing of course.

----------


## NASCAR

Hmmm, last time I tried to do a derivation of a DEILD, the SP just lasted a few seconds, and gave me an awesome ride. Anyways, just go with the flow. Act like you are in a vibrating chair or bed. Just go with it, eventually, you will just get dropped/shot into the dream.

----------


## TheMoon

> Hmmm, last time I tried to do a derivation of a DEILD, the SP just lasted a few seconds, and gave me an awesome ride. Anyways, just go with the flow. Act like you are in a vibrating chair or bed. Just go with it, eventually, you will just get dropped/shot into the dream.



Yeah i know, but sometimes its just hard to deal with the way my body vibrates.

Most of the time of course in SP my body doesn't vibrate at all, i just cant move anything.

Then sometimes my body does vibrate very bad, and its like wth is going on hehe.

But yeah i know if i just lay there and deal with it, i start to see images or hallucinate.

I kinda try to keep my eyes closed however because seeing shadows or things moving around my room with my eyes open is never fun. Faces, noises, ect....

----------


## reesespieces

> Alot of the times when i wake up in the middle of the night, i go pee, go lay back down. My body goes into SP, but it vibrates in a way which "Annoys" me, or just doesn't feel right.
> 
> I know that SP is a key to being able to lucid dream, because when my body Paralyzes itself i know that if i relax and goto the center of my mind, I lose any feeling of my body, and i start seeing images with my eyes close. Which i can control for the most part. But i don't always try to control them, i normally let them happen. But i still participate.
> 
> So my point of this thread. When the vibrating happens, should i just ignore it, or should i get up and stay awake a little bit longer, and then try laying down again and going into my dreams?
> 
> Anyone have this same problem and found ways around it?
> 
> I would be able to lucid dream a lot more, if i didn't have that weird vibration when my body goes into SP.
> ...



UMMM OH MY GOSH YOU ARE SO LUCKY YOU ARE SO IMPOSSIBLEY CLOSE TO HAVING A WILD  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  do close your eyes your dream will come and then just as easy as any other technique you can LD you are so lucky  you have no idea read about WILDs on the front page seriously do it. SP is just normal for a WILD but the vibrating means that your body has fallen asleep and pretty much you just close your eyes and wait for the dream to come PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE tell me how this turns out okay? good luck  ::D:

----------


## TheMoon

hehe well i've already had a WILD and Lucid Dreams, ive been having them most of my life...

Nothing new to me haha.

Whats i'm more looking into now, is using the SP to have a Astral Projection type thing or a OOBE.

Also, the last WILD i had was fucking amazing, thats what brought me to find these forums in fact.

I had multipal ones of course. Cant remember them much now, i should write this stuff now when i dream... But the idea of my mom finding the book and reading about my sexual adventures in my dreams is just not to appealing  :Sad:

----------


## LittleBuddy

man! u should embrace the vibrations. they are one of the coolest natural things u can experience! besides, if u stick through the 5 second top time of them, u get into SP which is really cool phenom. then just hop right into the dream. i get major vibrations while entering SP and i love it! my eyes move so rapidly i have to sort of fight them just to stay shut! its natural man, u should just stick through it. once u do it once ull be like: "WOW! that was awesome!" then ull be changed forever man.

----------


## seeker28

> i should write this stuff now when i dream... But the idea of my mom finding the book and reading about my sexual adventures in my dreams is just not to appealing



LOL!  That would be bad!  If you really want to keep a DJ, you could always keep one here on DV.  If you want it to be private, just keep it in the "Awake Journal" section, that way no one but you can read it.

----------


## TheMoon

> man! u should embrace the vibrations. they are one of the coolest natural things u can experience! besides, if u stick through the 5 second top time of them, u get into SP which is really cool phenom. then just hop right into the dream. i get major vibrations while entering SP and i love it! my eyes move so rapidly i have to sort of fight them just to stay shut! its natural man, u should just stick through it. once u do it once ull be like: "WOW! that was awesome!" then ull be changed forever man.



Well first off, the vibrations are a very violent feeling. Second, they dont just last for 5 seconds, they last indefinable. Unless i get up and start moving around, they keep on going. They also do not stop at any point.

Also, The vibrations are in combination with SP. when the vibrations happen im also already in SP. Which im very well aware of what SP is and have it many times a month. 

Also, when i go into SP and then into a lucid dream, i completely ignore my body. I don't know if my eyes are moving or not. I have no awareness of my body unless i wake myself up from my Lucid Dream.

In fact, when i lucid dream / wild, i don't see through my eyes, my vision moves from my eyes to the center of my mind. Then pictures start appearing.

I see nothing from outside or even the back of my eyelids.





> LOL!  That would be bad!  If you really want to keep a DJ, you could always keep one here on DV.  If you want it to be private, just keep it in the "Awake Journal" section, that way no one but you can read it.



Yes it would be bad. I think im going to start keeping a notebook next to me and write my dreams down when i wake, then in the morning ill transport it to the computer. But im not using DV unless its to post stuff everyone else can see also.  

"If you want it to be private, just keep it in the "Awake Journal" section, that way no one but you can read it."

Yeah me and the admins... :-\ real smart seeker28  ::D: 

Lets the admins read my personal dreams. (not that i care of course)

I don't care about who reads about my dreams as long as its not my family hehe. I dunno why that is tho.

----------


## supreme

I'm sorry, but I recognize SP a lot and I am not sleep deprived at all. I get
8 hrs of sleep every night. When I feel it, I push my body out of my body
into a Lucid dream. You just pretend you are pushing your spirit out and
it always works for me and then I have damned good LDs after wards. I can
go into SP within 5 to 10 minutes of going to bed. Or if i wake up in the
middle of the night (pee). It does feel like a vibration too....I call it that 
tingly feeling. But it stops if you initiate an LD or ignore it till you go back to 
sleep. In fact, I think there should be a term called SPILD. lol but I can
always see from my eyes in these LDs, even though I know they're closed.
If my eyes really open, then I'm in danger of waking up.
I don't know why you're having a violent feelings from it, that's kinda strange
to me!

----------


## Tweek

> Alot of the times when i wake up in the middle of the night, i go pee, go lay back down. My body goes into SP, but it vibrates in a way which "Annoys" me, or just doesn't feel right.
> 
> I know that SP is a key to being able to lucid dream, because when my body Paralyzes itself i know that if i relax and goto the center of my mind, I lose any feeling of my body, and i start seeing images with my eyes close. Which i can control for the most part. But i don't always try to control them, i normally let them happen. But i still participate.
> 
> So my point of this thread. When the vibrating happens, should i just ignore it, or should i get up and stay awake a little bit longer, and then try laying down again and going into my dreams?
> 
> Anyone have this same problem and found ways around it?
> 
> I would be able to lucid dream a lot more, if i didn't have that weird vibration when my body goes into SP.
> ...



Look into self-hypnotism if it really bothers you that much.

I know that self-hypnotism is popular for fixing a lot of subconscious mental habits.

I've seen that people have "supposidely" changed their eye color with self-hypnosis.

----------


## moonshine

I readily managed SP last night (2nd attempt at a WILD). The vibrations were the tingly feeling Supreme described. Im pretty sure this was SP as I had an incredibly itchy nose just before, and by ignoring it the wave came from my legs to my head. 

The thing is I tried my first WILD first thing after going to bed (which I understand is a bit pointless) I think I managed SP, but it was too early to dream so just sat their in a trance kind of state. 

At one point I had fuzzy warm pins and needles all over. Definately stronger than I felt last night. I have to admit that for some reason or another (and It was definitely not a sexual experience) it gave me an erection, which was a bit distracting. But this went away. (too much sharing gang?  :smiley:  )

However at another point during this failed WILD I did feel a very violent wave come over me. It felt like my chest and head tightened. It was really strong.

Does anyone know if this was just a different kind of SP, or was it like a second stage after the initial warm and fuzzies?

----------


## supreme

Moonshine.....during one of these episodes, you should be able to become
lucid. You can go into REM sleep and SP very quickly after you go to bed.
It happens quite a bit for me...maybe even 3 or 4 times a month. Usually
once or twice a month though. If you check my dream journal which should
be near the top in that forum, I try to explain how I first used this state
to project out of my body, all those years ago. The title of that post I
called 'revelation', and it's on the first page. 
When I first tried it, it worked very easily and always has. It's not a true 'OOBE' 
and you can realize that easily enough once you're in it. The LDs from an SP
state are usually pretty strong and amazing! Read what I did the first time,
and try it the next time you think you recognize you're in SP. I'm no expert
in terms and techniques, but It has always worked for me. I've been doing
it this way for 22 years now, and the other night was the first time I ever
had a DILD. Thanks to DV I'm now learning other ways to become lucid that
I never knew existed before. Now I think I can have more LDs by DILDs, but
I will still always use SP to become lucid as well.

----------


## moonshine

Thanks for replying Supreme. 

I'm hoping I can fall into a lucid by wilding. I will keep trying at the weekends. 
I'm sure I'll give your Revelation technique a bash at some point.

By the way, its good know theres someone else in their 30's on the board. 
I'm sure theres lots of us, but I've read so many posts where the writers talk about going to school in the morning! 

Not that theres anything wrong with that. I wish I had had access to dreamviews when I was a pup.

----------


## supreme

Me Too!! I only had one friend who knew about it and we just happened
upon the subject, and he told me how to become lucid the next time
I was aware of SP. He called it AP then though, but he knew it was
just dreaming. I wonder now if I would have ever learned to LD if it
wasn't for him?? Or if I never would have learned if I knew too much
about it. In here, I don't hear a lot of stories about using SP as a
doorway to becoming lucid, and so I might never have tried it the
first time. Once I did try it though, it worked right away brilliantly!
I didn't even know what LDing was then and never heard of it
before my friend told me about it.
I was always, ever-after able to recognize the strange state of the
awareness of SP and became an instant expert of entering LDs this 
way, right away. I could fly right away also, because I just believed
I could. I could fly or walk through things without even thinking it.
Becoming an expert at staying in the LD for a long time though,
eluded me till I got here. Sometimes it was strong, sometimes not.
But now thanks to DVs I know some techniques for that and also
I know how to DILD....and some new ideas to try as well!  ::D: 
I really don't think I can 'initiate' an LD myself, and I don't think I
could DILD if I didn't know what lucid was already...know what
I mean?

----------

